# Sticky  Official Beretta Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your fav Berettas (you own) here!


----------



## Shipwreck

Love my M9A3  - From the only batch made in MD before they moved the factory.


----------



## Zahnarzt

92 FSR chambered in 22LR. 
This is a blast to shoot at the range.


----------



## Arizona Desertman

Here's mine.


----------



## Shipwreck

Awesome!


----------



## ks1




----------



## Graciegirl

My fav ❤ husband wonders why I like shooting such a big, heavy gun, cause it’s that good!


----------



## Shipwreck

Old pic of mine:


----------



## Shipwreck

I had fiber optics installed on my M9A3 almost a year ago....


----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Javbike

Nothing fancy but a great shooter I thought about getting some wc urtrathin grips I don’t know I like it all original


----------



## Brian48

Being a 1911 guy, I've never been a huge fan of the Beretta 92, but about 10 years ago I finally picked up a 92FS. It was primarily for sentimental reasons as I did carry this gun whenever I had ordnance driver duties back in the day and qualified Expert with it twice. This was during the early '90s. Those issued guns as well as this one has never hiccup'd once. 

And like a 1911 guy who just can't leave things alone, I've tweaked it a bit since then. D spring mod, skeletonized hammer, extended mag release, steel trigger, steel guide rod, and of course, the Wilson grips.









.


----------



## Shipwreck

Brian48 said:


> Being a 1911 guy, I've never been a huge fan of the Beretta 92, but about 10 years ago I finally picked up a 92FS. It was primarily for sentimental reasons as I did carry this gun whenever I had ordnance driver duties back in the day and qualified Expert with it twice. This was during the early '90s. Those issued guns as well as this one has never hiccup'd once.
> 
> And like a 1911 guy who just can't leave things alone, I've tweaked it a bit since then. D spring mod, skeletonized hammer, extended mag release, steel trigger, steel guide rod, and of course, the Wilson grips.
> 
> View attachment 21669
> 
> .


The 92 platform is awesome. I have owned 29 Beretta 92 variants over the past 30 years. They rock 

Very nice!


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Javbike

So I ordered the Wilson combat ultra thin in black cherry has to gave them will post pics once it comes in thanks


----------



## 54rambler

I just picked this up yesterday. It's the first 92FS Compact I've seen for sale around here. I'm pretty sure I will replace the grips with something fancier.
This one is Italian made and date stamped 2020. The original owner didn't trade in the case with it though. Why do people do that? I always keep the case, paperwork, etc.


----------



## Shipwreck

I agree. I do not understand why people do not keep the case.

Congrats!


----------



## lz33w7

Hello gentlemen,

Red grip is on…just ordered the red trigger…probably, aesthetically…not for everyone…but I like it:










Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Belt Fed

You're makin me want one of those bad and i am broke right now. lol


----------



## lz33w7

Belt Fed said:


> You're makin me want one of those bad and i am broke right now. lol


I think you should treat yourself - Christmas or New Years present…you’ve worked hard and deserve it LOL!

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## lz33w7

Zahnarzt said:


> View attachment 21353
> 
> 
> 92 FSR chambered in 22LR.
> This is a blast to shoot at the range.


Hi Zahnzart - leading here…is that a “silencer” at the d of the barrel?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## lz33w7

Shipwreck said:


> Old pic of mine:


That is a wonderful site, liked I asked down below….which one do you take to the range, or, does it depend on your mood?


----------



## lz33w7

Javbike said:


> Nothing fancy but a great shooter I thought about getting some wc urtrathin grips I don’t know I like it all original
> View attachment 21613


Great looking fun, excellent lines!

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck

lz33w7 said:


> That is a wonderful site, liked I asked down below….which one do you take to the range, or, does it depend on your mood?


That photo was from a decade ago. I don't have all of them anymore. 

The M9A3 I have owned since 2015 is my favorite, actually.


----------



## guydodge

my 92x centurion with a riton rmr 3moa red dot


----------



## Stealth .45

Currently I only have 2 Berettas, but they are Great ones.


----------



## Zahnarzt




----------



## Zahnarzt

lz33w7 said:


> Hi Zahnzart - leading here…is that a “silencer” at the d of the barrel?
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


In that photo, TandemCross compensator.


----------



## lz33w7

Zahnarzt said:


> In that photo, TandemCross compensator.


What is the purpose of that?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Zahnarzt

lz33w7 said:


> What is the purpose of that?
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


Compensators redirect the expelled gases upward helping reduce muzzle rise for faster follow-up shots.

In the second photo I posted (also of my 92 FSR with LOK grips added), I have the shroud that came with the gun.


----------



## lz33w7

Zahnarzt said:


> Compensators redirect the expelled gases upward helping reduce muzzle rise for faster follow-up shots.
> 
> In the second photo I posted (also of my 92 FSR with LOK grips added), I have the shroud that came with the gun.


Thank you for the education - all this is super cool…appreciate it.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## lz33w7

Stealth .45 said:


> Currently I only have 2 Berettas, but they are Great ones.
> View attachment 22708
> View attachment 22709


Looking closer at your pistol - we have the same firearm…why is yours made in the US and not Italy???

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Stealth .45

lz33w7 said:


> Looking closer at your pistol - we have the same firearm…why is yours made in the US and not Italy???
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


My 92X Performance was made in Italy and my Langdon 92G Elite LTT Centurion was made in the USA. Many of the new Beretta models are made in the USA at the Gallatin, Tennessee factory.


----------



## Shipwreck

Realize they all still have Beretta USA printed on them, because US law requires the importer to be listed on the gun. So, even Italian made ones will list Beretta USA as the importer.


----------



## Deet

My 92FS Centurion. Date code BB. Can still see the Trigicons at night







.


----------



## got2hav1

M9A3


----------

